# how to send email from a static HTML pages



## ovais_khan (Mar 1, 2007)

How to send the data inside the various fields of the html page as a email.

plz help.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 1, 2007)

wat do u mean static html??? u cant....
u ll hav to use js or dhtml or php...


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Mar 1, 2007)

You can, provided your servers allow it. Different servers use various ways for these forms, some use asp, cgi, php etc. Check with your servers. then there are many companies that provide free forms, of course with their ads. Try searching google for "free online forms" or "web based forms". Here is one site that offers free forms. *www.mycontactform.com/ I haven't tried it, you tell me. If it is useful, do thank me.


----------



## kerthivasan (Mar 1, 2007)

u cannot send the data's using HTML.

as said by phatik u have to learn php , js ....


----------



## eagle_y2j (Mar 2, 2007)

ovais_khan said:
			
		

> How to send the data inside the various fields of the html page as a email.
> 
> plz help.



I think ur asking to send form info using email if yes here is the way 


```
<form name="feedback" method="post"  action="mailto:you@site.com">
```


----------



## Pathik (Mar 2, 2007)

you need outlook or some other email client for that dude...


----------



## Pathik (Mar 2, 2007)

you can get the feedback or guest book code from many sites.. just google..


----------

